# Elliott Waves - Resources for Beginners



## Dan_ (25 May 2006)

Hey All,

I'm trying to lean about Elliot Waves after reading the basics and stumbled across the attached below.

Would appreciate any feedback on the attached as hopefully it's a good free resource to learn more about EW.

http://www.elitetrader.com/vb/attachment.php?s=&postid=803273

I have read Nick's book which fueled my interest as well as some of the EW charts seen on this site (Marketwaves for one, who now seems banned?) and would appreciate if any experienced EW people could recommended a book or resource which really helped to educate them.

Thanks

Edit - Just to clarify I'm not interested in the software that is mentioned in the PDF, more so interested in using the examples and explanations presented to help learn the "applying" of the EW theory to stocks


----------



## RichKid (25 May 2006)

*Re: Elliot Waves- Resources for Beginners*



			
				Dan_ said:
			
		

> Hey All,
> 
> I'm trying to lean about Elliot Waves after reading the basics and stumbled across the attached below.
> 
> ...




Hey Dan,

There's a little bit here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1032&highlight=elliott+wave

EW International has free membership and is great, basically a full course to download:  www.elliottwave.com. There's also the book by Frost & Prechter' 'Elliott Wave Principle'. And just study experts like Radge and how they apply it, each seems to have their own style. There's Marketwaves and Wavepicker who post great work here as well.

Don't go by my EW charts as I'm a beginner. I find that the simpler it is the better, so I avoid the esoteric stuff and try to look for obvious EW patterns rather than trying to force the chart to fit EW theory.


----------



## Mostafa (25 May 2006)

*Re: Elliot Waves- Resources for Beginners*

Hi,

I've read www.elliottwave.com course, it's very useful.


----------



## Nick Radge (25 May 2006)

*Re: Elliot Waves- Resources for Beginners*

www.elliottwave.net and then go to the educational resources is free.

The best book in my opinion is Robert Miner's Dynamic Trading. His software is very average, but the book is very very good.

If I was to be so bold, then my Chartist is real time analysis using EW and volume on ASX stocks.  www.thechartist.com.au

I was sent this via Van Tharp's emails:



> A Review of Market Models: Elliott Wave Theory
> 
> by D. R. Barton, Jr.
> 
> ...


----------



## RichKid (1 June 2006)

*Re: Elliot Waves- Resources for Beginners*



			
				Nick Radge said:
			
		

> ...........
> The best book in my opinion is Robert Miner's Dynamic Trading. His software is very average, but the book is very very good.........



 For a copy see: http://www.yourtrader.biz/manuals/dynamicbook.pdf. Available through Amazon as well.


----------



## wavepicker (2 June 2006)

*Re: Elliot Waves- Resources for Beginners*

Hi Dan,

For me, still the best book out there is "Elliott Wave Principle Key To Market Behavior" by Frost and Prechter" As Nick said you may be able to download this from the Elliott Wave International site. Another good book I have come across is " Applying Elliott Wave Theory Profitably" by Steven W.Poser.

I can only talk through my own experience here, but the quickest way as I have mentioned to Richkid to learn to to apply Elliott waves is to practice. Lots of it. For a start practice labelling, applying elliott rules and guidelines on old charts. Not to make a forecast, but rather to at least lay a foundation for labelling charts. Label as many charts as you can. Get a feel in your mind for the types of patterns that you should be expecting or not expecting. This may take a long time, nothing comes easy. 

When you are ready to start applying your knowledge for a possible forecast or future scenarios I recommend you do so in fast liquid markets. There is nothing wrong with the stock market, but for the purpose of learning, everything happens too slow. I recommend the futures and Forex markets where you have 5's and 3's occuring in micro waves o a daily basis.

One thing here. Try and stay away from the complex stuff for starters.(in fact all the time) Just try to look for simple  textbook impulses and simple corrections. All the rest: FORGET IT  There is no need to make your job more difficult then it needs to be. If a chart does not appear to show any basic elliott wave attributes, then find another market or issue that does.


Good Luck


----------



## inenigma (28 November 2008)

Does anyone know if EW uses chaos mathematics ???


----------

